# I'm going to give the recurve with sights a shot at 3-d



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice looking bow!
Gotta love those Quinns limbs.
My Stallion's limbs are smooth as silk to draw and shoots a dream.

With the advent of some pretty awesome adjustable risers (even old compound risers) and some damn fine limbs available, you should hopefully see a few folk game to join you.
Have fun against the compound guys!!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Perhapps you should think of giving your self a little extra with a longer stab?


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

hey BTC, you can't have all the fun by yourself. I think you're callin me out. We'll maybe its time for a 5 pin sight on my olympic recurve and some really light arrows to get above 220...it could be fun.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Thats one cool custom Provantage.

There is a lot of recurve shooters at 3D shoots in the UK in fact more recurves than compounds. Recurves, wooden arrows and no sights (Hunting Tackle) is about the biggest class in the UK.

Have fun and 58# on you fingers is no small amount of weight.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

You bet I'm calling you out, Jonah. Lets getterdun. Thanks for the complements. Anyone else up for the challenge?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Chip,

I was thinking about giving 3D another try but with a longbow I have on order. A couple old friends from Tucson only shoot longbows and laugh and point when I show up with my modern recurves.

Looks like I'm going in the wrong direction to join you...but I'll probably get fed up with 3D again (too many hours, too few shots) and go back to field. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Dave, no reason you couldn't do the occasional 3D. Especially if it is at the ,local to you, Usery range. Variety can be fun. 

John, I looked at the ABA rules and I think we'd have to shoot to 45 yards. Could be hard on arrows if they keep using those little targets...


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Count me in...next year...maybe...*

I'm really ready to take out my recurve again. A few years ago I bought a FITA style recurve. Love it, but never figured it out. I made the choice to hang it up until I'm done with my house since if I don't have more time to practice I only get frustrated.

So maybe next year. See you at the 90m line (or maybe the year after...)


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd love to get a recurve someday. What modifications must be done to a Provantage to mount recurve limbs?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

No modification needed to the provantage riser to make it work, only the quinn limbs. I had a write up on it on tradtalk. Simple conversion. Some don't think the limbs should be adjustable, but I do. I haven't had any problem with it. I'll try and find the link.

Dave, well, your elbow is going to get a workout with the handshock, eh? My choice to use the hunting recurve with sights is so that I can easily go between the Olympic rig and the hunting rig. Hope to shoot a course with you and Jonah.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here are the write ups on the conversion, since it was requested. Only 3 of us willing to take the challenge?

http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5751&highlight=quinnvantage
http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7286&highlight=quinnvantage
http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9398&highlight=quinnvantage
http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7859&highlight=quinnvantage


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

If only I lived near you, and in the US for that matter, I'd love to give it a go with you guys!

My bear black panther riser (21") with Hoyt carbon plus 44# short limbs with a 30" dl spits out GT 5575's 125grn beautifully.
I had to get some limb pocket plates made up for the Oly limbs, but other than that...

With the right geometry on some of these old compound risers, it's amazing how well these hybrids can shoot with a set of good limbs.
The up side is you can tiller them and also adjust poundage as needed.

Here's a link to my roughy, she aint nearly as perdy as yours, but I love shootin' it!
http://www.baytop-observatory.com/images/bows/warf.jpg
http://www.baytop-observatory.com/images/bows/warf2.jpg 

Hope you get a few more people on board.

Rich :darkbeer:


----------

